# Because the world needed another LED how-to!



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a lie, there's already a LOT of LED how-to info. But hell, why not add to the mix!?

Per usual, I apologize for any cross-posting among the different sites that make up our haunted web. It really is helpful to get feedback when you're looking to improve how-to type info, hence the muliti-posts.

Thanks in advance if you weigh in and help me refine this, or simply find any of it useful.

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/the-best-i-think-led

Hope it helps!

Steve


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I also stumbled on that calculator a few weeks ago and I agree that it's probably the best out there.

One question I've always had, Is there a reason we couldn't use a larger wattage resistor in a Parallel/ series a gang of say 9 LED's??? I've been building my new lights and was puzzled at why you couldn't do 3 banks of 3 LED's with one larger wattage resistor? I'm sure there a reason since every calculator I've seen has similar congfigurations. Geez, I think I've officially gone "Geek". "Football?? what's a football?" 

BTW I love your tutorial on your enclosed LED lights. I might borrow that clamp mounting Idea.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

To get an accurate answer, I think you'd have to post your first question with a wiring diagram of what you have in mind. 

In terms of "credit where credit is due" you may be confusing my LED spotlight post with a great how-to that Pete posted on the GoE Network. I stole my approach from Pete's work, rather shamelessly I might add.


----------

